# We are back!



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

Geeze can finally feed my addiction of fishforums again. This lil thing that happened knocked out this and one of my other fave forums. Now both are up and going my addictions can be fed .

Nick


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yay! Glad its working again. Thank you Shaggy.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry about this everyone. I had major server problems. I moved to a much better server and all is good now


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I know its been awhile since Ive been around but I tried to log in and I was like NO WAY that forum coulda closed down!!

glad you got things straightened out Shaggy!


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

nice to see things are up and running again...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, glad it's back up. Fishforums is one of the main forums I visit .


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Same here. Well the other thread that was talking about the forum coming back on got deleted for some reason so I'll post what I said even though shaggy answered it anyway. lol

I said,
"its about time the forum came back on. What took so long to change servers?"


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

well the older server kept shutting down before I could transfer the site to this new server, so it took alot longer then I thought it would.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

LOL, well I'm glad you got it fixed.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I wondered what was going on!


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

I was hoping I didn't get banned, or something...although I have been trying to play nice....:mrgreen:


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

chats still not working though.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Yea, thats odd. It was working this morning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

I wondered if chat was messed up...I haven't tried it, but usually there are loads of people in there at this time. I miss my evening chat time!!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well with the move, the chat software didn't go as well as I hoped. It is take me sometime trying to fix this problem. Hope I can get it worked out soon.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

me2 . i luv chat. thanx shaggy


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

iv been so busy srudying, all i really do is come online to check my mail and this forum and without it, my study breaks were so much shorter


----------



## stinky (Jul 25, 2006)

since the site crashed does that mean the photo contest is gonna be delayed for a while ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

yea thats what I was gonna ask.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Potatoe, Patotoe. We still couldn't get on. lol


----------

